# Stealin raccoon babies...



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah, that would be a shitty situation. i wonder if they foam at the mouth like dogs do, ive never noticed. you know of a "safer" way of gettin one other than climbin up a tree and contractin rabies?


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

yeah, i mos def wanna get it when its a baby... those things are vicious when all grown up. ive seen one punk down a doberman. that dog didnt know what hit him. i know theres a momma one around the place im stayin at right now, i suppose ill have to look into it.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

yea, their tuff as hell. good luck gettin one of her babies, shell kick yer ass if she catchs you


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

oh im sure she will. oh well, i can just brag about how i got into a knife fight with a junkie if she scratches me up hahaha. no, but seriously, fuck its gonna hurt haha. oh well, raccoon baby... i think its worth a few flesh wounds.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

yea, their totally the cutest little things. but have you seen the shot they give ya if you catch rabies? its giant!...unless theyve come out with something less intense by now.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

oh im sure the hospitals dont really give a fuck about makin it easier on the patient, its probably a hollow railroad spike attached to a syringe haha.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

that just about explains it. and they stick it right under yer sternum from what i hear...i thought i had to get one and i almost shit myself haha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

whaaat?! fuck that! they can stick that rail/spike/syringe up their asses haha


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

haha yea i dont think it would feel too great...just dont get bitten an youll be fine haha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

no, not at all. now i really wanna go pirate a raccoon baby heh. altho i kinda feel bad for momma raccoon. if i happen to see her, after i get the shit kicked outta me by her, ill explain that ill take good care of her baby haha


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

im sure shell understand. and if she doesnt tell her to stop making such cute babies and this wouldnt happen haha.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

hahaha, yeah, im sure she will let me off with a warning ass whoopin. youre right tho, cute lil bastards


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

im sure shell just kick yer ass and not give you her rabies, at least not this time...
so whats yer plan of action? just gunna go out, act tight as hell and catch the little basterd with yer bare mits?


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

i was plannin on it, but now that ya mention it i might wanna go steal a pair of gloves first haha. but then again, i could be tight as hell hmm...


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

be tight as hell! you gotta rep tuff town


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

haha, your absolutely right, gloves?! what was i thinkin hahaha
the only tools i need are my hands and a 40oz heh. damn, i still cant stop thinkin about that... maybe i have a problem haha...


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

yea man, fuck gloves. go in and offer mama coon some booze, get her nice an schwilly...then BAM! take her baby and run. shell never know what hit her


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

haha, i was thinkin more for my self, but youre right... i AM gonna be takin her baby. might as well get momma drunk so she can drown her sorrows. haha, i try to say schwilly around these parts, people just stare... like what ARE you talkin about haha.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

i know what ya meant, i was just thinking you can spare some booze fer her cause shes a small critter so it shouldnt take much to get her nice n toasty. plus i think it would make things a lot easier on yer part...and who the fuck doesnt say schwilly??? haha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

schwilly- my thoughts exactly haha. yeah, ill keep feedin it toer til she stops scratchin my face off, then grab the baby and probably fall outta the tree on account of im goin to be SCHWILLY as hell. just gotta make sure to gaurd the baby from the ground. ya know, if other people saw this shit were writing and didnt know it was about a raccoon, im sure wed have alotta pissed off people hahaha.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

we're talking about a raccoon? shit! i thought you were talking about humanz, you know, tree ladies with babies n shit like i was... now i just feel awkward...


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

hahahaha, you got jokes. of course we were talkin about humans hehe


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

yea, like i said. tree ladiez with kidz an what have you. 
man, im going crazy from this lack of schwillin...


----------



## severegout (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

why don't you guys just PM each other instead of taking up 3 pages with private banter... just a thought.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

now, we have our own anti-butthurt thread!!! hahaha


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

and we can talk about tree ladiez with dem rabies infested babies all we want! woop woop!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

Fo' Sho'! hahaha, i think i should let the kid know we arent gonna hurt his feeling anymore...


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogs, and other cool buddies...*

im sorry, i dont wanna any body to get butthurt over the situation... its all good kid, we have a baby stealin thread agoin, so you can just avoid it, kaaaay


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

yea, hopfully he'll approve of this. dont want anymore kidz getting butthurt.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

precisely, couldnt have said it better hahaha. i posted a message of apology, i hope he understands, hehe.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

yea i saw it. was very heartfelt haha. im sure all is fergivin and fergotten. haha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

i hope so, i just, ya know, i just dont want all this hatred and negative vibes maaan. shiiit, hahaha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

i saw a damn momma last night, well i geuss it was this mornin, i wish i had that 40....


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

i bet if you had that 40 youd have yerself a little baby coon right now


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

yeah, see what sobriety does to people... ruins baby stealin, thats what hahaha


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

yea and baby stealing is a very important matter in life...so i guess that means that booze is as well. i wonder if mama coon fancies herself some wine...


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

hmm, thats an interesting proposal. i dont see why she wouldnt, maybe ill get her fucked up off some of my hobo wine... and i can have tha colt 45 to my self haha


----------



## finn (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

Okay, I moved a bunch of posts from the "dogs and cool traveling buddies" thread to this one, so it actually makes some sense on its own, and I moved it over to general banter, since it's not a story yet... Um, good luck with the raccoon baby stealing?


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*



finn said:


> Okay, I moved a bunch of posts from the "dogs and cool traveling buddies" thread to this one, so it actually makes some sense on its own, and I moved it over to general banter, since it's not a story yet... Um, good luck with the raccoon baby stealing?



ahh, thank you, it will be a tedious process, but i should get out with only minor flesh wounds


----------



## elokupa (Nov 13, 2008)

*Stealin babies...*

i was thinking of doing the same thing with a north-european wildcat...i changed my mind when i actualy saw one.


----------



## wokofshame (May 21, 2009)

careful with -dry- raccon feces because you can catch leptospirosis from inhaling airborne particles kicked up from dried feces


----------



## MeatyMax (May 21, 2009)

You could always try and rationalize with the mother. Explain that you may be better fit to raise the child and depending on her situation/mood that day she might just hand him over. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## mkirby (May 21, 2009)

This is the funniest conversation ever...

But anyway I was thinking about the raccoon thing for a while. And you should know that there's only been one confirmed case EVER of a human getting rabies from a raccoon.


----------



## Birdy (May 21, 2009)

They're so cute! We have tons of them around here.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 22, 2009)

That is a really really really bad idea. Raccoons are vicious. And I don't think you'd get close enough to one to steal it without getting your ass tore up. I lived in the country in Louisiana for half my life. A raccoon killed my blacklab. And keep in mind, labs are pretty fucking big dogs.


----------



## ayron (Sep 18, 2010)

thats just fucked, i remeber i was living on hornby and there was a cow farm close by to where i was squating. well the many of the cows had givin birth recently and the farmer took the babies away from them (for veal) and for weeks the mothers were wailing and screaming and crying. so if your down to cause that kind of pain to a living being then good luck, but i dont think i could ever do somthing like that. but if i ever find coon babies motherless and stranded, thats a diffrent story


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 19, 2010)

If you kill the mother, then they are motherless and stranded.


----------

